
Intel just open sourced Stephen Hawking’s speech system - jesperht
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/cdndevs/2015/08/14/intel-just-open-sourced-stephen-hawkings-speech-system-and-its-a-net-4-5-winforms-app-that-you-can-try-for-yourself/
======
rgovostes
(2015)

